# Some yummy M-Pics



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for the pix Alex! :thumb:

Gotta love BMW... What other car company has 5 (did I say 5?  - well, maybe 6 considering the Z8  ) sports cars in their lineup??? WTG BMW! :thumb:


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Sweet. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## hotbimmer (Apr 2, 2002)

Love the pic with all the M-Cars lined-up


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Alex,

Any chance you could email me a higher res version of the last pic, I could use a new wallpaper.

[email protected]

Thanks for the great pics, and info, keep them coming.:thumb:

JEC


----------



## .Gravedgr. (Apr 16, 2002)

Is it just me, or does anyone else hate those damn *yellow* lights?


----------



## Christian (Apr 4, 2002)

I'd be interested in high resolution versions of the first and last images if you have them. Thanks.


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

AWESOME!!! :thumb: That, and wicked cool! (can you tell I'm from the east coast originally?)


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Oops! Sorry guys, I totaly forgot this thread 

OK, I'll try to get the high res pics and post them here.

Alex


----------



## FASTER3 (Apr 22, 2002)

Old school ///M3


----------

